# Affordable, Mass Market Tesla Electric Car Three Years Away



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a good thing nobody cares whether this car will be a two door or a four door, two wheel drive or four wheel drive, or whether it will have performance similar to the S, or what the range might be. Or, actually anything about the vehicle other than the price. Because this CNN article sure doesn't tell us any of that.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

at 35k it isnt that affordable either, there are plenty of competitors already at that price or below it; they need to get it down to 20k or less for it to be affordable.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

muffildy said:


> at 35k it isnt that affordable either, there are plenty of competitors already at that price or below it; they need to get it down to 20k or less for it to be affordable.


The competitors in that price range all have a range of under 100 miles. The breakthrough in this particular model is the combination of range and price.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

rochesterricer said:


> The competitors in that price range all have a range of under 100 miles. The breakthrough in this particular model is the combination of range and price.


 Says who ? That isn't in the article.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

muffildy said:


> at 35k it isnt that affordable either, there are plenty of competitors already at that price or below it; they need to get it down to 20k or less for it to be affordable.


1) the competitors don't have a car that is as nice or get as high of range as Tesla's 
2) I doubt they want to go lower than 35k, because then it's no longer a "luxury" price. I think Tesla is trying to be a luxury car company


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

EVEngineeer said:


> 1) the competitors don't have a car that is as nice or get as high of range as Tesla's
> 2) I doubt they want to go lower than 35k, because then it's no longer a "luxury" price. I think Tesla is trying to be a luxury car company


 1) This is true of the Model S, but the article doesn't provide this information about the new vehicle. Since range is not given, "niceness" is not commented on, and intended competition is not listed, you are assuming a lot. 2) Tesla has laid out its roadmap many times, saying they always intended to tackle the high-end first but that and "affordable" car for the asses was the ultimate goal. They never intended to be strictly a luxury car maker.


----------



## Francis (Jan 16, 2014)

Kia is developping the ev Soul That could sell under 25k$


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

dreamer said:


> Says who ? That isn't in the article.


Its in the MANY MANY MANY articles about the Tesla Model E that have been posted over the last several months.


----------

